# Something Is Wrong With Tim Duncan's Gatorade



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A couple years old, but I thought his reaction was hilarious.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Real old dude but yea.. :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

_Very_ old.


----------

